# What is your favourite Film, TV, Video Game Score/Cue?



## jononotbono (Oct 28, 2017)

Thought it would be interesting to see what everyone is into and wondering what your favourite Scores (or Cue) from any Film, TV Show, or Video Game are? Would be amazing to fill this thread with amazing music especially when it's likely I haven't heard so much of it despite my best efforts to try and listen to as much as possible.

I'm particularly loving the score for Westworld Series 1 at the minute...


----------



## Andrajas (Oct 28, 2017)

This is a big favorite of mine, Thomas Newman made something really special for this movie. 



Halo 3 was a big part of my childhood, so I heard its soundtrack a lot. This cue really stuck, amazing. (I love slow pieces haha) 


Also amazing, The World of warcraft soundtrack is worth checking out.

Tv-score I agree with you, Westworld is awesome


----------



## Morning Coffee (Oct 28, 2017)

How I'd 'like' to feel at the start of my day when I need get up at 2.30am to get ready to go to my job.




How I really feel at the start of my day when I need get up at 2.30am to get ready to go to my job!



How I feel at the end of my shift when I finish my job and leave work!


----------



## ken c (Oct 28, 2017)

I've always loved the Dexter Theme:


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 28, 2017)

Morning Coffee said:


> How I'd 'like' to feel at the start of my day when I need get up at 2.30am to get ready to go to my job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Baby Elephant Walk is just a perfect thing man!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 28, 2017)

ken c said:


> I've always loved the Dexter Theme:




One of the best pieces of music I have ever heard. Shame about Dexter's ending. Loved that show so much!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 28, 2017)

Love this cue too...

The Theory of Everything - Cambridge, 1963


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 28, 2017)

Amazing...


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 28, 2017)

One of my favourite musical themes...


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 28, 2017)

Obviously...


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## jononotbono (Oct 28, 2017)

If it bleeds, Silvestri is killing it


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 29, 2017)

+1 for Westworld. The opening credits alone are a pretty potent seed, and the clever covers are winning.

So many others along the way -- maybe I'll just say the theme to Baretta, "Keep your eye on the Sparrow" -- and the theme to Barnaby Jones, which is one of the first melodies I tried to learn on my own initiative. Back in that era, I also liked the theme to Probe. Original Star Trek, of course, and the theme to Perry Mason.

OK now, here we go: The theme to The Avengers (meaning Steed and Mrs. Peel).


I am only recently a gamer, but Tamriel (Elder Scrolls Online) is one of my other primary residences. The theme by Jerry Soule and "Moons of Evening Star" by Brad Derrick surface often. It's an excellent soundtrack overall with pieces by some other contributors as well, which swim in my local ocean.

Henry Mancini's theme for Silver Streak stood out for me at the time. Kubrick's choices for 2001, the soundtrack for Fiddler on the Roof, the score for Penny Dreadful -- maybe the question for me ends up being unanswerable, or maybe it's Forever Autumn.


----------



## patrick76 (Oct 29, 2017)

There are so many wonderful scores. Off the top of my head the following few have really stayed with me -
The Shawshank Redemption - Thomas Newman
Jurassic Park - John Williams
Edward Scissorhands - Danny Elfman
Interstellar - Hans Zimmer
The Matrix - Don Davis
The Village - James Newton Howard
LA Confidential - Jerry Goldsmith
Dances with Wolves - John Barry
Solaris - Cliff Martinez
The Silence of the Lambs - Howard Shore
Legends of the Fall - James Horner
Harry Potter - John Williams
Vertigo - Bernard Herrmann

Of course, there are a million more!


----------



## Kyle Preston (Oct 29, 2017)

I don’t have have an organized list, but if I did, this cue would be near the top:


----------



## galactic orange (Oct 29, 2017)

Shadow of the Colossus. Hands down, one of the best games and soundtracks I've had the chance to experience. But whatever you do, don't play it because it will change you. There are some things about this game I'll never be able to pry from my mind. The soundtrack is brilliant, and devastates me. Listen to the whole playlist if you have the time.

This is what I call epic:




And more epic:


----------



## Replicant (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## jononotbono (Oct 30, 2017)

Excellent. Keep em coming. Nice vault of music coming along! And yeah, Shadow of the Colossus! What a game.
This brings back fond memories. The composer ended up doing ok didn't he...


----------



## J-M (Oct 30, 2017)

I love Westworld's intro and TES-series (Oblivion main theme <3) is also very high on my list. Then there is Mass Effect and everything by Mick Gordon (I'm a guitar player after all)...But I remember when I played Witcher 3 the first time and it's soundtrack made a big impression on me...Here are some of my favorites:

 (The vocals and that baglama...)

 (Mr O'Dimm is a scary man)

 (I just love the accordion on this!)

 (Synths!!)


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 30, 2017)

One of the best 30sec themes I've heard in ages and totally nails everything about this wonderful series.


----------



## will_m (Oct 30, 2017)

For film The Fountain score never fails to give me the feels, when they announced a Clint Mansell/Kronos Quartet/Mogwai collaboration I started believing in a higher power.



In T.V Max Richter's score for The Leftovers is pretty special:



Also been going back and listening to Patrick Doyle's work for Carlitos Way, love his string writing.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 4, 2017)

I’m particularly loving Brothers in Arms at the minute...


----------



## Vakhtang (Nov 4, 2017)

this too, heavy as fuck -


----------



## I like music (Nov 4, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> One of my favourite musical themes...




Ah, you have taste. This cue (no joke) was one of the things that made me buy a ticket to visit the US. This, the ending of Shawshank, and the part where Forrest Gump goes jogging, felt so romantic that I made the decision to visit.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 4, 2017)

And I just can’t stop listening to this...


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 4, 2017)

I like music said:


> Ah, you have taste. This cue (no joke) was one of the things that made me buy a ticket to visit the US. This, the ending of Shawshank, and the part where Forrest Gump goes jogging, felt so romantic that I made the decision to visit.



This is a great theme. Love this film too!


----------



## mac (Nov 4, 2017)

Some of the things I've been listening to today...


----------



## I like music (Nov 4, 2017)

This, I hope, is in everyone's top 2 game soundtracks of all time ...


----------



## thov72 (Nov 4, 2017)

I could listen to this forever.....


----------



## I like music (Nov 4, 2017)

thov72 said:


> I could listen to this forever.....



The memories ...


----------



## mac (Nov 4, 2017)

thov72 said:


> I could listen to this forever.....




Classic. It'd be interesting to hear JS take on a big movie project, or something like Game of Thrones.


----------



## StephenForsyth (Nov 4, 2017)

It is probably not very hard to figure out my preferred style from this selection haha.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 4, 2017)

Without a doubt, something that I can never shake...





And MI2 comes with one of the greatest lines. "She doesn't have training!" "To lie and sleep with a man? She's a woman. She has all the training she needs"
Incredible.


----------



## higgs (Nov 4, 2017)

Jaybee said:


> One of the best 30sec themes I've heard in ages and totally nails everything about this wonderful series.




Undoubtedly my favorite as well. The music and visuals are spectacular.


----------



## tomasgarciad (Nov 4, 2017)

One of my favorite cues of all time, featuring Sir James Galway I believe:




Desplat's score for The Grand Budapest Hotel is fantastic as well.


----------



## Jediwario1 (Nov 4, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> And I just can’t stop listening to this...




Wow that percussion part at 4:25!


----------



## I like music (Nov 5, 2017)

tekkentool said:


> It is probably not very hard to figure out my preferred style from this selection haha.




If I could like this twice I would.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 5, 2017)

Film - Vertigo
Video Game - Journey
Television - Stranger Things

This is just my personal favorite at the moment. Doesn't mean they are the best. And this may change.


----------



## gtrwll (Nov 5, 2017)

I like music said:


> This, I hope, is in everyone's top 2 game soundtracks of all time ...




The soundtrack for Outcast was something out of this world when it came out in... 1999? Probably played a huge role igniting my love for orchestral music.

Have you seen the remake that's going to be released soon? They're using the original soundtrack.


----------



## I like music (Nov 5, 2017)

gtrwll said:


> The soundtrack for Outcast was something out of this world when it came out in... 1999? Probably played a huge role igniting my love for orchestral music.
> 
> Have you seen the remake that's going to be released soon? They're using the original soundtrack.



I know that they had been working on it for a while, but somehow I didn't believe that it would ever be released. Do you have a release date? The soundtrack was the thing that sucked me into the game. I used to run around the game doing practically nothing, just so that I could soak in the atmosphere with that music. 

Lennie Moore has also put up a video showing us his template. Seems to have a lot of Berlin, Spitfire stuff. See below ...


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Nov 5, 2017)

There are so many amazing scores out there I don't even know where to begin 

How about.... Banner Saga by Austin Wintory - this is one of my all time favourite game scores.
It's also an interesting exercise in limiting your palette - he doesn't use any strings, except for one solo violin.


----------



## gtrwll (Nov 5, 2017)

I like music said:


> I know that they had been working on it for a while, but somehow I didn't believe that it would ever be released. Do you have a release date?



According to Steam, it should actually be released next tuesday (14th of November).


----------



## Leandro Marcos (Nov 9, 2017)

my favourite TV opening credits tunes are McGyver (the old series) and ALF.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Nov 9, 2017)

The brass in this score is just delightful, the entire score is perfect in every way. A masterful piece of cinema


----------



## jeremiahpena (Nov 9, 2017)

It would be impossible for me to pick a favorite. I have a 71 hour long Spotify playlist of them. So I'll just post one I've been enjoying a lot recently from the very brutal Reign of Fire score.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 9, 2017)

The whole score, and movie is one of my classic favorite. Leon. I just love that main theme. Suit so well the 2 strong characters and their story.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm surprised this thread isn't 500 pages long already, so many great great pieces to add.

Anything from John Carpenter. Stranger things, House of cards is great. 

Under the skin, Jackie - Mica Levi
High Rise - Clint Mansell
Ex Machina - Ben Salisbury / Geoff Barrow

End scene in Heat (1995)

Carly Paradis - In the line of Duty, BBC series is a great piece of Drama scoring.

Dirty Harry, fist full of Dollars, I could go on and on


----------



## thesoloist (Nov 9, 2017)

mac said:


> Classic. It'd be interesting to hear JS take on a big movie project, or something like Game of Thrones.


 
A couple of weeks ago he told me he was "quasi-retired from composing". Seems he's focused on Roland Cloud. He is a really wonderful composer and I hope he comes out of his retirement to compose Elder Scrolls VI.


----------



## mac (Nov 9, 2017)

arsterny said:


> A couple of weeks ago he told me he was "quasi-retired from composing". Seems he's focused on Roland Cloud. He is a really wonderful composer and I hope he comes out of his retirement to compose Elder Scrolls VI.



Retired from composing, he's only my age?! I'm sure he will. He is to Elder Scrolls what John Williams is to Star Wars.


----------



## Rohann (Nov 9, 2017)

arsterny said:


> A couple of weeks ago he told me he was "quasi-retired from composing". Seems he's focused on Roland Cloud. He is a really wonderful composer and I hope he comes out of his retirement to compose Elder Scrolls VI.


That would be tragic. He's a brilliant composer and I wish he'd put more out. He'd better not retire before the Northerner symphony is done.

Any idea if he has any sheet music of his Elder Scrolls stuff out? I've messaged him about it a few times to no avail.

As for what I've been listening to: it's a modular boss fight theme, but I love the momentum. It kicks in during a rather stressful moment in the game and the driving momentum and really ramps up the anxiety.


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 9, 2017)

This made me.



-DJ


----------



## Rohann (Nov 9, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> This made me.
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ



Ooh, that makes me think of (due to game and release year, not style):


----------



## JakeAlt28 (Nov 10, 2017)

I found myself sitting in the menus of Battlefied 1 just listening to the music numerous times...


----------



## murderbagmitch (Nov 10, 2017)

So many of my favourites already mentioned so imma just throw a few more out there:

Probably my favourite game soundtrack in a while:


a close second


the most refreshing score for the comic book genre:


one of my top tv show themes:


and of course you gots to have a Schwarzenegger score, Goldsmith at his best:


----------



## Vin (Nov 11, 2017)

Some of my favorites, in no particular order:











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86SNE1ncX-k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqUDeBPTouU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHo9o-qmz8I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vq4JqarQuM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwmdscZNTQU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax4Z3o0Hpqg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaJHFxCYUjI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QX-rSLkQRQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6oQqaWOhmI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBkTkxKDduc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCtRg5RpTz0


----------

